# Solder rings



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Anybody ever use these? I used them today on a freeze and burst. The water pipe was close to the ceiling, between the wall and a duct. The first coupling I used, it was a pain in the arse to get at, I remembered I had these, tried them and liked them.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Is it just solder in a ring shape? 

I posted this on the 4th.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes,
this is basically a factory version of what you did. It worked sweet, there was no waste. The solder was barely visible at the shoulder of the fitting. If you ever had to make a perfect joint, with no runs or drips, this is it.


----------

